
Effective tax rates paid by largest U.S. public companies - qvorak
http://erikrood.com/Posts/tax_rates.html
======
DrScump
The scope of the data isn't accounted for in these charts, that I can see.
Given that Apple et al rely heavily on offshoring revenue to minimize the
revenue they realize within a USA taxable nexus, the reported USA revenue is
artificially reduced.

For example, look up Apple's favorite "Double Irish with a Dutch Sandwich"
mechanism. I'd like to see the overall tax rate when you divide total Apple
revenue by total national income tax paid.

